# Ice Pop Obsessed



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

oops..here is the pic from amazon. I decided on these because of all the excellent reviews


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

I had a very similar set as a kid 40 years ago. Forgot about it until your post. My mom would freeze orange juice. May have to get a set


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Troy32 said:


> I had a very similar set as a kid 40 years ago. Forgot about it until your post. My mom would freeze orange juice. May have to get a set



I too remember 60 years ago, having some of those, filled them with ROOT BEER Kool-Aid. 

I hadn't thought of that for a loooong time. 

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I want some!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> I want some!



The ones my grandma had were made by Tupperware, so you may find them there, if you don't want to mess with Amazon, or look on e-bay, there might be good used ones there for less than full price.


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> I want some!


Yes, you need them...They’re great. Sturdy and they snap together easily.
Even my guy loves em...last week I bought a juice drink in walmart that was so good
and only 40 calories a cup, so each pop was only 20 calories.
The yogurt ones are low calorie as well.
i’m going to try coffee with milk for my next experiment.

I just did it...I love iced coffee and drink it everyday,
These pops are less than 10 calories each.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> The ones my grandma had were made by Tupperware, so you may find them there, if you don't want to mess with Amazon, or look on e-bay, there might be good used ones there for less than full price.
> 
> 
> ED


Ed, I looked up Tupperware...they’re much more expensive- plus shipping cost.
I paid 6.99 for my first one and 10.99 for my second order for two sets and
that Included shipping...Root beer huh! I told the head guy about root beer and he said, how about beer pops!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Ed, I looked up Tupperware...they’re much more expensive- plus shipping cost.
> I paid 6.99 for my first one and 10.99 for my second order for two sets and
> that Included shipping...Root beer huh! I told the head guy about root beer and he said, how about beer pops!



I tried a frozen beer once, decades ago, all I got was Dysentery. 

So that might be a bad idea. 

Yes, Kool-Aid, made Root Beer flavor, in my childhood, we drank a lot of it over summers in the great Wild West.

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ed, I just checked Walmart website, they have unsweetened kool aid in packets...each packet makes 2 qts...the cost 24 cents a packet. 
They have a berry one that interests me. Thanks for the kool aid thought. My next trip to walmart I pick up some packages.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Ed, I just checked Walmart website, they have unsweetened kool aid in packets...each packet makes 2 qts...the cost 24 cents a packet.
> They have a berry one that interests me. Thanks for the kool aid thought. My next trip to walmart I pick up some packages.


 And you can get XYLITOL sweetener, sugar free, very low calories, and very good, but a little expensive, but worth it.


ED


----------

